# Accéder au NAS de la Box de SFR depuis l'app "Fichiers"



## JuCos (1 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je voudrais savoir si vous connaissiez une app qui permette d’accéder au disque dur de ma box (via FTP ou SMB (les 2 protocoles sont gérés par la box) mais *avec une intégration avec l’app « Fichiers » d’iOS 11*. 

Je voudrais pouvoir accéder aux dossiers/sous dossiers de ce disque dur réseau et pouvoir manipuler les éléments (renommer, copier-coller, etc...) directement depuis l’app Fichiers. 

J’y ai accès directement depuis le Finder de macOS (dans la catégorie « Partagés ») et depuis un client FTP classique (voir images ci-jointes)

La box en question est un box « LaBox SFR » avec un disque dur auquel on peut accéder uniquement depuis le réseau local. 

Si quelqu’un s’est déjà penché sur le sujet, un retour d’expérience serai le bienvenu


----------



## Souimanga (24 Février 2019)

JuCos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si vous connaissiez une app qui permette d’accéder au disque dur de ma box (via FTP ou SMB (les 2 protocoles sont gérés par la box) mais *avec une intégration avec l’app « Fichiers » d’iOS 11*.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je suis intéressé aussi si quelqu’un a trouvé une solution ? 
Merci

Cordialement.


----------



## Chris K (24 Février 2019)

Salut,

Il faut nécessairement passer par une application intermédiaire permettant des accès à différents services réseaux (ftp, WebDAV etc...). Typiquement des appli de style gestion de fichiers.
Quant à savoir si certaines de ces applications permettent d’ajouter les connexions réseaux dans l’application Fichiers... ça je ne sais pas trop : je crois savoir que l’app. FileBrowser le permet si l’on ajoute les connexions réseau dans les favoris de l’app. Fichiers. Je n’ai pas testé et cette app. n’est pas gratuite.


----------



## Link1993 (10 Avril 2019)

J'arrive tard, mais File Explorer le fait très bien. Et contrairement à FileBrowser, File Explorer permet d'acceder aux fichiers en FTP/SMB dans l'application Fichier sans avoir besoin de l'avoir ouvert avant.
En gros, si tu n'aime pas cette application, tu peux même la planquer au plus profond d'un dossier, inutile, et quand même acceder aux fichiers reseaux via l'application Fichiers.


----------



## Chris K (11 Avril 2019)

Link1993 a dit:


> J'arrive tard, mais File Explorer le fait très bien. Et contrairement à FileBrowser, File Explorer permet d'acceder aux fichiers en FTP/SMB dans l'application Fichier sans avoir besoin de l'avoir ouvert avant.
> En gros, si tu n'aime pas cette application, tu peux même la planquer au plus profond d'un dossier, inutile, et quand même acceder aux fichiers reseaux via l'application Fichiers.



Merci pour l’info. Sais-tu si cette appli permet aussi l’intégration dans Fichiers pour du WebDAV ?


----------



## Link1993 (11 Avril 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Merci pour l’info. Sais-tu si cette appli permet aussi l’intégration dans Fichiers pour du WebDAV ?



C'est ce que j'indiquais dans mon message. La réponse est oui ! ^^


----------



## Link1993 (11 Avril 2019)

Link1993 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'indiquais dans mon message. La réponse est oui ! ^^



Ah, non, j'indiquais pour smb et ftp. Mais la réponse reste oui ^^


----------



## Chris K (11 Avril 2019)

Link1993 a dit:


> Ah, non, j'indiquais pour smb et ftp. Mais la réponse reste oui ^^



Ok ! Merci... vais tester du coup.


----------



## Link1993 (11 Avril 2019)

Hani juste remarqué qu'en WebDAV, enregistré un fichier (office en tout cas) qui fait plus de 20mo fait corrompre le fichier...
Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à l'implémentation chez moi, mais à côté, filebrowser ne le fait pas... (mais nécessite d'avoir ouvert l'application avant...)
Pas de soucis en smb en revanche. Donc quand je dois ouvrir des gros fichiers et que je ne suis pas chez moi, je me connecte en VPN, et passe en smb.

Ps : ne pas hésiter à marquer ma réponse comme "meilleure réponse" !


----------

